# Hoyo de Tradicion Toro Grande Cigar Review - Vacation poolside party



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I took a couple of these with me on vacation. Some friends invited me to a poolside party one Sunny afternoon and I decided to light one up. Fant...

Read the full review here: Hoyo de Tradicion Toro Grande Cigar Review - Vacation poolside party


----------

